# WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (2) vs. San Antonio Spurs (0) [Game 3]



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

<img src="http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/kurtfelton/6togo.png">

<img src="http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/kurtfelton/LALSA3.png">​


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

omg... 6 more!
Come on [email protected]


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

nvm


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Well, it's time to show just how for real they are and win there. I know this might be getting a bit cocky and over myself, but after yesterday's game, I think that if they come with the same focus and intensity that they had in the last 26 minutes, the Spurs (particularly if Manu is shut down) don't have a chance. But, they're still the defending champs, so nothing is out of the realm of possibility.

Go Lakers!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Just like in the Utah series, I would absolutely love it if we could finish things off in their building and leave the Champs at home.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Just like in the Utah series, I would absolutely love it if we could finish things off in their building and leave the Champs at home.


Me too. It'll be interesting to see if Manu can regroup. If not, the Spurs are in a lot of trouble.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Spurs got their backs against the wall, so this will be a tough game.

If we steal this one, this series is pretty much over


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Definitely. No team can win when its 0-3.

BTW, nice little clip Ghiman.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

<embed src="http://www.lakersmedia.com/mediaplayernow/mediaplayer.swf" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" flashvars="height=400&width=720&type=mp4&image=http://lakersmedia.com/thumbs/spurs-ronny-thumb.jpg&displayheight=400&showstop=true&fallback=http://lakersmedia.com/flash9required.flv&file=http://www.pixamo.com/users/jd2k/showoriginal%3Fpi%3D561608" height="400" width="720">

Gotta love the Sasha Vujacic song.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

:lol:

Just have to take one of the next two.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Turiaf kicks so much ***, it's not even funny.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Plastic Man said:


> Well, it's time to show just how for real they are and win there. I know this might be getting a bit cocky and over myself, but after yesterday's game, I think that if they come with the same focus and intensity that they had in the last 26 minutes, the Spurs (particularly if Manu is shut down) don't have a chance. But, they're still the defending champs, so nothing is out of the realm of possibility.
> ...
> Go Lakers!


Game 3 will show what the Spurs can do in this series... They are with their backs against the wall and simply CAN'T lose game 3.
So they will come out firing all cylinders. We will see if the Lakers aren't too complacent after winning 2


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Win or lose...we have played the Spurs close in San Antonio over the last few years...and I expect a close game tomorrow too. DEFENSE...GO LAKERS!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

To me a series only starts once a team wins on the road. Even after a 30 point blow out in a game the Spurs seemed utterly pathetic in, still doesn't give me over confidence. They still are defending champs, and full of resilient players. They are going to come out swinging for their lives, because they know going down 3-0 will be the kiss of death. 

I feel it's going to take perfect excution, team work, and the same effort off the bench from our youth to get away with a win tonight. All those factors combined, then it means we will be getting some extra time off before the Boston/Detroit match up. Drop tonights, and the next game on the road.. And the Spurs are really not a team I want the Lakers to go to a game seven with. Old or not, they have beaten the odds many times.

Hopefully we blow em out tonight.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Eternal said:


> <embed src="http://www.lakersmedia.com/mediaplayernow/mediaplayer.swf" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" flashvars="height=400&width=720&type=mp4&image=http://lakersmedia.com/thumbs/spurs-ronny-thumb.jpg&displayheight=400&showstop=true&fallback=http://lakersmedia.com/flash9required.flv&file=http://www.pixamo.com/users/jd2k/showoriginal%3Fpi%3D561608" height="400" width="720">
> 
> Gotta love the Sasha Vujacic song.


hahaha SASHA!!! AHHH!!!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I don't think we need to be perfect but we need to make them be perfect. They took the mental edge on the Hornets when they beat them easily at home, if we lose we gotta make them dig extra deep to barely get a close win like we did with the Jazz. Make them feel like even though they won the homecourt was the only reason they got the wins not that they were better. 

I feel pretty good about this game. I think we have the proper amount of fear and respect for who the Spurs are that we'll bring the necessary focus to get things done. 

I think the Spurs are alittle bit shook against us they know we're not the Hornets, they know that Kobe and Fish have beaten them before so we need to get ahead and get them on their heels early. Maybe some doubt creeps in then.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Here's something interesting from LG.net. Granted, I rarely have complaints regarding the officiating, but still.

Round Three, Game Three, In SAN ANTONIO

Joe De Rosa Home team W-L: 50-28
Eddie Rush 51-22
Mike Callahan 35-40

Round Two, Game Four, In UTAH
Crew: #33 Sean Corbin , #14 Joe DeRosa , #32 Eddie Rush

LA Lakers FTA: 25 (FGM 46, 3PT 9), Utah Jazz FTA: 45 (FGM 40, 3PT 6)

Mike Callahan
Last 10 games ref'ed with Spurs: 7-3
Last 10 games ref'ed with Lakers: 4-6

Ranked #62 out of 62 in terms of referees that favor the home crowd. 

Joe DeRosa
Last 10 games ref'ed with Spurs: 7-3
Last 10 games ref'ed with Lakers: 7-3

Ranked #1 out of 62 in terms of referees that favor the home crowd. 

Eddie F. Rush
Last 10 games ref'ed with Spurs: 8-2
Last 10 games ref'ed with Lakers: 7-3

Ranked #14 out of 62 in terms of referees that favor the home crowd. 

I hope the series will continue to be called pretty even, like it has been. (I wouldn't mind seeing Kobe shoot more than 2,5 FT per game, though).

Anyway, I'm so freaking tired I'm afraid I won't wake up for the game if I go to bed for a couple of hours... any ideas?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

AAAAARGH! I won't get this game on TV!!!!! (freaking portuguese TV!)

I truly believe the Lakers will carve their identity in Game 3. And they MUST take advantage of Gino playing hurt. This is a game the Lakers can afford to lose. So i would like to see them going all-out. Just to see what the Spurs are capable of.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I don't think we have a chance in this game.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Cris said:


> I don't think we have a chance in this game.


Go stand in the corner you little ****.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Pretty decent start, Kobe and Gasol getting theirs early.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Go stand in the corner you little ****.


Yes Mom.....


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Farmar has our last 5 points.

He is really looking sharp.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Good first quarter, minus the bad passes, missed FTs and Kobe's 3 point shooting. Nice to see the guys aren't too scared of playing there... once you go to Utah 3 times during the POs no other arena probably scares you anymore. 

Go Lakers!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Stop the ****ing turnovers and Phil call a freaking TO!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i don't like LO out there with the bench mob.. he has enough trouble scoring WITH kobe let alone with 4 bench players.

i'd put pau in there, and let ronny play tim while he goes out for a rest later in the 2nd.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Odom with another horrible start, I hope he snaps out of it like the last game... he just needs to keep cool and attack.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Jesus... stop letting manu score

Machine!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Is anyone going to stop Manu? ****.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Ok seriously.. stop giving him ****ing 3 point shots and opportunties.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lets get Ariza in their on Manu. Let him chase him around.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Duncan gets a ridiculous ammount of bail out calls. Why does Phil play the starters around 40 minutes every game? It's the ****ing Playoffs, they're relatively young and I'm sure they can handle it. I don't get it sometimes.

Ginobili already with 19... he had 17 in Game 1 and 2 combined.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Odom is bricking everything. I hope he makes the FTs.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Slow the **** down!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

wtf odom


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Bench Odom!!!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

This is great... why the **** is Kobe still passing to Lamar and Gasol. One is clearly high and the other one has gone into fetus mode.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Odom is way off...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Cris said:


> Lets get Ariza in their on Manu. Let him chase him around.


Honestly I don't think it will make any difference at all. It's not like Manu is hitting wide open jumpers.. That last three he made was utterly ridiculous... He's just feeling it right now, and we all knew eventually he would. Just got to weather the storm until he goes cold again.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Well that was a vers "Game 1-like" half by the Lakers. I hope we manage the same 2nd one, though. 

p.s.: did Fish travel with the team?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Not real mad about anything other than odom's stupidity. he keeps making ball handiling errors and missing shots. 

Other than Kobe we have no one clicking. Gasol is missing easy shots Odom missing easy shots and free throws. And Sasha, Fisher and Vlad getting smothered. 

I think we can rally. The Spurs are prone to long droughts if we're close when it occurs we can get them, Manu won't stay on fire the whole game. 

Kobe may need to drop a 25-30 pt 2nd half.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Also, only 3 assists in the whole half... really too much 1 on 1 and forced shots. I hope they come out with some sense of urgency. 2-0 is nothing if the other team gets some confidence.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Now we're making a little run here. Nicely done. But Lamar needs to make a ****ing layup.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Okay, enough ****ing around, Gasol with a couple of dunks. Down 9, this is still manageable!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Anybody hear Kobe's little heckler? I would love nothing more than to see him forced to shut his mouth. We need to gain ground this quarter and go nuts in the 4th.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Why The **** Does He Continue To Shoot These ****ing Threes?!?!!!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

We make a run by making easy baskets so what do we do? Chuck up some jumpshots.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Gasol continues to just fling the ball at the basket. He is playing like a serious *****, I'm sorry.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Eh, the Spurs aren't even playing well... we're just sucking that badly.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Kobe can't buy a call. This is pathetic.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

So, BH, since we're apparently the sole commentators for tonight... what's your take? Can we make it?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

They are getting ****ing everything to fall... ****


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Plastic Man said:


> Why The **** Does He Continue To Shoot These ****ing Threes?!?!!!!!


Just not sure man. We just seem a mess. Like the confusion with Sasha doubling Duncan off of Ginobili's cut. Gasol had no idea what to do. And Kobe can't get any calls. Manu does the Euro two-step as we speak. This is going to take a miracle.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

If Farmar gets that three to go in, I like our chances. But this just....damn.. And G2 commercials are ****ing stupid..


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

How blatant was that push on Kobe's fade?! Jesus, 0 FTA by Kobe in the entire game... this is pathetic. I don't ***** about the refs, but there is no excuse for this.

Of course the righteous avengers of fair officiating are nowhere to be seen on the GB since the Lakers are getting hosed. 

Oh well, GO LAKERS! It's not over til the fat lady sings.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Yup. I guess we'll see how its going to go within the next few minutes.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Kobe sitting. Phil... what the ****, man!?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Yo Phil, think it would be a good time to put our best player in?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Manu is an idiot... But we don't get any breaks on the road. So of course they get the ball back.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Nice Phil... Wait until we're down 17 before we bring Kobe in. Smart.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

double..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Our energy unit is playing with zero energy. I'll hang around and watch the end since stranger things have happened, but you just don't see the look of a comeback team tonight


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

What a terrible game...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I'll move to the other couch just in case..


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Honestly, What has odom accomplished in this game? 1/9 4pts 5TO 2/6FT


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I hope to god Odom works on his jumper this summer.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Cris said:


> Honestly, What has odom accomplished in this game? 1/9 4pts 5TO 2/6FT


Maybe he realized he needs a jump shot.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Take Odom ****ing out... Jesus Christ.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Another miss by Odom at the FT line.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Well of course, let's cut the lead by giving the ball to the player who'd probably brick a tennis ball tonight.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow... Odom did something useful.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey Look... our best playing is playing well. Who would have thought? Not Phil.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Holy ****... Holy ****ing ****. Kobe freaking Bryant.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow... Kobe is on fire from the 3 point line now... and can have a 4 point play.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Honestly, Odom has been trash tonight. But we have also settled to much for jumpers, instead of driving to the basket like we did in games 1 and 2. But in reality, offense is the least of the Lakers problems. We have played utterly pathetic defense tonight. That defensive intensity we displayed in game 2, and the second half of game 1 is nonexistent. Add that to the fact were playing the Spurs..... 

Lakers need to take care of defense, and let the offense come to them. But at least the Lakers have Kobe still.. As long as he is in the game we still have the chance.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

God Coldplay sucks... Why do they think NBA fans are a target audience?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Cris said:


> Hey Look... our best playing is playing well. Who would have thought? Not Phil.


:thinking2:


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Well, at least Kobe never gives up.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe acting like the game is not over.. The other guys should take note on the road..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Cris said:


> God Coldplay sucks... Why do they think NBA fans are a target audience?


So true...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

God I'm so freaking drunk. As soon as I saw us sucking I hit the bottle.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

****, Eddie Murphy movies only get worse each year.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> God I'm so freaking drunk. As soon as I saw us sucking I hit the bottle.


I think you hit the bottle before we started sucking. :wink: I know BH did.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Plastic Man said:


> Of course the righteous avengers of fair officiating are nowhere to be seen on the GB since the Lakers are getting hosed.


I'm a conspiracy theorist thinking that the officials don't call things strait up. As I see it they've been stretching these series out to make as much $$$ as possible. Home teams get to grab and push, road teams are barely aloud to breath. I certainly don't think the Lakers are 20 points better then the Spurs any more then they are 20 points worse. Hopefully they call it strait up in game 7 


Eternal said:


> What a terrible game...


yup. I'm a Blazer fan sort of rooting for the Spurs but this seems scripted. I like it when hoops is reality TV

STOMP


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

So pathetic.. Just an ounce of defense would allow a run.. Just one little bit, but nowhere to be found..


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I want to throw up....


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> God I'm so freaking drunk. As soon as I saw us sucking I hit the bottle.


I am sober as a bird. I'll take the blame for this loss.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I am sober as a bird. I'll take the blame for this loss.


WTF... You go sober when I finally get loaded... What the **** is up with this ****? Your supposed to be **** faced like me.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I am sober as a bird. I'll take the blame for this loss.


Seriously... What the **** BH. You're supposed to be on the floor by now. 

My original comment saying we didn't have a chance in this game still stands.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Cris said:


> Seriously... What the **** BH. You're supposed to be on the floor by now.
> 
> My original comment saying we didn't have a chance in this game still stands.


Although I didn't say that we didnt stand a chance (I wrongly thoght we did), I did agree that people were taking the Spurs way to lightly after the first two games. Were playing the Spurs.. They may be a bunch of 90 year olds.. But they are smart, and have one of the best players to even play the game on their team.

Add that to home court.... I knew it was a up hill battle.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> WTF... You go sober when I finally get loaded... What the **** is up with this ****? Your supposed to be **** faced like me.


I'm having a cookout tomorrow and should start drinking around noon. I won't stop except for brief sleep and continue through the next game. That should ensure a game 4 win.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Cris said:


> Seriously... What the **** BH. You're supposed to be on the floor by now.
> 
> My original comment saying we didn't have a chance in this game still stands.


as I said, this loss is my fault. I won't make the same mistake again.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Story of the game.... **** Defense and Manu.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I'm having a cookout tomorrow and should start drinking around noon. I won't stop except for brief sleep and continue through the next game. That should ensure a game 4 win.


Too bad the next game is Game 4.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

They can't even foul properly tonight.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Cris said:


> Too bad the next game is Game 4.


As you can see, that's what I said.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Cris said:


> Story of the game.... **** Defense and Manu.


Yup. We had to expect that Manu would wake up eventually. Time to regroup, consume some alcohol, and get ready for game 4. 

We're counting on you BH!!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Well, 3/5 starters took a night off. I'm not surprised at the outcome. I hope more come to play on Tuesday.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

God how we could have used a defensive big in the paint like Bynum tonight. Gasol is so soft in the paint, it's pathetic. I love Gasol, and think he is perfect for this team. But I think we wont get the full Gasol impact until Bynum back.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Awful loss...Spurs took care of business...now we gotta steal game 4


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Phil Jackson didn't have the Lakers prepared to come out and battle he spent the last 2 days talking about how we should expect the Spurs to come out focused and ready had our players making excuses for why Manu was playing poorly. 

we were in a passive state of mind and expected the Spurs to take it to us. We had no real fight in this game. 

Odom, Fisher and Gasol basicaly took the game off, and Kobe incredulously kept trying to set gasol up for buckets when it was clear he was playing timid all game long.

Kobe should have went into his assault of the Spurs in the 2nd qaurter and tried having a special ball game because Odom's decision making was not gonna be an asset in tonights game. 

The blame goes to the coaches for this debacle.

And we need to insert Ariza into the rotation and probably take Luke out. 

Luke is giving us nothing this series he's playing terribly.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> As you can see, that's what I said.


Your editing skills haven't lost a step. Your alcohol consuming skills, not so much.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I dunno about what you guys but I thought had Kobe started off the 4th qtr..things could have been different. Phil stuck with his original game plan of resting Kobe in the 4th qtr. It just wasn't pretty...because we had Lamar on the floor with four bench guys.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow. Haven't been this loaded since I moved to this dump (Houston). Tonights loss didn't shock me. I knew the Spurs wouldn't go without a fight, and still think this series is gonna be won at home.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Lynx said:


> I dunno about what you guys but I thought had Kobe started off the 4th qtr..things could have been different. Phil stuck with his original game plan of resting Kobe in the 4th qtr. It just wasn't pretty...because we had Lamar on the floor with four bench guys.


I agree, Phil didn't have the right feel for this game.Lamar was making so many bad decisions that it was a disaster waiting to happen.

I thought Kobe should have shot more in the 3rd quarter knowing that Gasol and Odom had nothing tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bad game for us...great game for them...gotta step it up in Game 4.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I predict game 4 will be a close game. I have a feeling their going to take that one as well...


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

You won't win on the road if you can't make your free throws. It's unacceptable to miss that many.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

WTF is up with Odom, Fish and Gasol??? We already know that Radman only shows up 50% of the time as it is. The missed layups, FTs, 4+ minutes in the second period without scoring...just unacceptable and very disappointing. Other than Kobe...it appeared that everybody else gave up. We went from flawless in game 2, to awful in game 3...a complete 180!!! I'm hesitant to give the Spurs credit for making the proper adjustments...we just didn't show up.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

This next game scares me. I can see Kobe not really getting his teammates involved because he thinks they suck in San Antonio. I hope i'm wrong.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I dont know, I feel much better about game 4 than I did about game 3.


----------

